# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  24/07/2015 [PACK2/12] SPDTool v1.0.0.2008 / HUAWEI Q v1.0.0.4873 / FG Samsung 1.0.4.1

## mohamed73

*SAMSUNG CODE READER - Update 1.0.4.1* 
[x] Repaired ACTIVATE DONGLE error
[x] Added AUTODETECT DIAG port for QUALCOMM MODELS
[x] Added EXTENDED INFO READED by ADB (if enabled) for QUALCOMM MODELS    *HUAWEI Q - Update 1.0.0.4873* 
[X] ADDED FAST CODES READING SOLUTION BY USB FOR *HUAWEI ETS3* - WORLD FIRST AND ONLY SOLUTION TO UNLOCK THIS MODEL - 
[X] ADDED *HUAWEI U3900* DIRECT UNLOCK BY USB 
[X] ADDED *HUAWEI U3200* DIRECT UNLOCK BY USB       *SPD SERVICE TOOL - Update 1.0.0.2008* 
[x] ADDED FULL SUPPORT FOR *MOVITEL M6101* - READ/WRITE FLASH, FORMAT, IMEI REPAIR, UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH *MOVITEL_M6101_M20_V07_20130722_EN_PT-2_PATCHED.spd* - WORLD FIRST AND ONLY SOLUTION TO UNLOCK THIS MODEL - 
[x] ADDED FULL SUPPORT FOR *IPLUS 111* - READ/WRITE FLASH, FORMAT, IMEI REPAIR, UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH *IPLUS_111_VODACOM_EN_FR_ES_PT_CHINESSE-2_PATCHED.spd* - WORLD FIRST AND ONLY SOLUTION TO UNLOCK THIS MODEL -

----------

